# Hoyt Delivery Times



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

The shop I go to had a guy order a Vantage Elite Plus in Red Fusion two weeks ago and it came in last fri.


----------



## yardagegusser (Jun 11, 2005)

my contender 9 weeks still not here


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Vantage Elite Plus took 2 weeks here as well. Think I was lukcy on that one. I got it in white. Not sure if its the Bow or the color that makes the wait so long. Hoyt makes great stuff, but it takes WAYY to long to get it. sadly I've just started buying used bows and stuff. I change out the cams if needed. Much faster than waiting 6 weeks.


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Average is 4 weeks,


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

two weeks and one day for my vantage elite +, green, got it yesterday


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Four weeks for a Contender Elite with GTX cams, just came in today.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

17 days and still waiting on my LH Alpha Elite in Red fusion


----------



## wrjones (Jan 16, 2009)

ordered my Green left handed alpha elite the week they got released in oct and still waiting i hope hoyt pull they finger out soon...


----------



## tony_88 (Dec 20, 2010)

5 weeks 2 days for a left-hand Orange Crush Vantage Elite Plus from the US to Victoria Australia. I think that's pretty good over the Christmas period:smile:


----------



## awade (Oct 10, 2009)

hey guys it took me 14 weeks to get my new carbon element but it was worth the wait you cant beat a hoyt


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

My Alpha Elite in Black Out took 17 days!!!


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

my green vantage elite plus with black cams and limb pockets took 8 weeks to come in. now waiting on a alpha elite. order it on jan 6 and call hoyt on the 26 and they said 6 to 8 more weeks.


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

ArcheryNut2006 said:


> 17 days and still waiting on my LH Alpha Elite in Red fusion


Need to check my e-mail more often. My Alpha Elite was here in 16 days. I have it set up, but haven't shot it yet.


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

White Alpha Elite, took 14 days.


----------

